# Prompt Vote: November 2021



## SueC (Oct 25, 2021)

Make your choice!


----------



## Foxee (Oct 25, 2021)

I voted early and will vote often...at least if Sue doesn't chase me away from the ballot box.


----------



## SueC (Oct 25, 2021)

Foxee said:


> I voted early and will vote often...at least if Sue doesn't chase me away from the ballot box.


I see you. Looking all cute and adorable won't help. Shoo! Scat! Little foxie girl.


----------



## sigmadog (Oct 30, 2021)

I may need to slap the creator of one of those prompts if it wins.


----------

